# Barracuda Gutter Machine



## ThatOneGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, we're looking to invest in a new gutter machine. We want a 5/6 inch combo machine. The smaller the better. I've come across the Senox Barracuda machine. It's small and light weight and cheaper than the Ironman. 

Another gutter guy told me that the Barracuda has plastic rollers and that it's not good. He's a nice enough guy, but he is a competitor, so not sure how much I can trust his feedback. Therefore, I wanted to see if anyone here has had any experience, good or bad, with the Barracuda machine.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

You may have to go to the gutter section of the forum. The only thing I know about gutters they suck to clean.


----------

